# Dental crowns for dogs!



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

http://www.thepetdentist.com/crowns-animal-teeth.php


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Where l work at the moment l work with a vet dentist he is the main one in the country and does crowns, root canal work, fillings etc. Were you looking to have dental work other than standard yank and clean on your pet?


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I know of several police dogs with them, I seem to remember we used a vet near Harrogate?

James


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Just never realised they could give a dog a crown.
But come to think about it when my cat was run over about 14 years ago (she's still going strong), along with all the other injuries she had the vet removed a tooth and did root treatment on it. Amazing how they managed to patch her up.

Whilst on this subject on doggy teeth - I've never brushed my previous dog's teeth before, but it seems more popular now - any of you guys brush your dog's teeth?


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Best thing you can do BUT the problem is they will be dirty so brushing wont do any good on the plaque and gunk there. Pooch needs a dental check and advise if needs a dental. 
The bacteria on the teeth can be responsible for heart and kidney problems and so for that alone worth keeping clean. The gums also retreat and can cause pain and loose teeth. 

With greyhounds they are used to having their mouths opened and any gunk picked off but the average dog or cat will attempt to eat you if you did that thought they will tolerate brushing. 

Small dogs especially the handbag (small) yorkies are in desperate need of teeth out by the time they are 8.


----------

